# So I got this



## Searnando (Jan 9, 2015)

Where do I start?  I like my beef medium.


----------



## Searnando (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't know the weight or really the cut. Feels like a good 25-30 pounds


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi, Searnando. Welcome to Discuss Cooking. 

Just so you know, you don't need to post the same question in different forums. Everyone will see them. 

It's legally required for a large piece of meat like that to have a label with the weight, cut and expiration date. Are you sure this one doesn't have that information? If not, do you have a bathroom scale with which to weigh it?


----------



## Searnando (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry thought I posted in the wrong section. And a chef gave it to me from some restaurant so it's not labeled. No scale.


----------



## Searnando (Jan 9, 2015)

I was thinking of salting it over night at least to start


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 9, 2015)

I would cut it into steaks or roasts, wrap and freeze most of it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 9, 2015)

How many people are you feeding? Unless you're feeding a crowd, I'd suggest cutting it into smaller, more manageable pieces and freezing what you're not going to use right away. 

Without knowing what cut it is, I guess you'll need to experiment, since different cuts do best with different cooking methods. I'd use something that I know the weight of - like a soda bottle or some cans of food - and cut two pieces that size. Sear one and cook to medium rare, braise one and cook to well done, and see which works out best. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2015)

I suspect it's a beef round.  That being the case, I'd cut it up into roasts, stew beef and grind some up for burgers.


----------



## Searnando (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks guy. Steaks and roast. 

I think it is a round. I remember hearing the word round was on the box. But not the packaging.


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 9, 2015)

I agree with the others, a nice 5lb roast, a good amount of 12oz steaks, maybe 5lbs of hamburg, ect...  I buy all my beef in bulk, process it myself.  Kind of rewarding and I it saves some money..


----------



## Termy (Aug 6, 2021)

Actually it looks like a chub, possibly with some of the fat trimmed off. 

For those who don't yet know, the chub is what they grind into ground meat. I have heard of people cooking them or parts of them and actually being quite pleased with the results. Why not really ? 

At any rate, cut it. It serves no purpose that big. Cut the whole thing in half corner to corner. (looks a little square in the pic) See what's in the middle. Then maybe you'll figure the best thing to do with that thing. 

T


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2021)

Termy said:


> Actually it looks like a chub, possibly with some of the fat trimmed off.
> 
> For those who don't yet know, the chub is what they grind into ground meat. I have heard of people cooking them or parts of them and actually being quite pleased with the results. Why not really ?
> 
> ...


A chub is a packaging method, not a cut of beef. These log-shaped packages of ground beef are chubs. They come in various sizes.

Btw, this thread is six years old. I doubt the OP still has this problem.


----------

